# Knife Steel



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

I need to get a hole drilled in a knife handle for a leather thong to be put through. Best to have a machine shop do it or laser cut due to the metal hardness. Need ideas from the 2 Cool community ?.

F1K


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I would think with a quality drill bit, you can do it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

24Buds said:


> I would think with a quality drill bit, you can do it.


This.

But get a good quality bit. The cheap ones probably won't cut through without a lot of heat build up.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Leather thong? Man you got to be one tuff SOB!!!! LMAO


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok TIMBOv2, your right.

LMOA also.

F1K


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

You can do it with a drill press but you will need to get a carbide drill bit, and they are around 20$ a piece and go slow with it cause they will break very easily.


----------

